# 96 Altima SE Tranny Question



## MiLayla (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Guys -
I recently bought a 96 Altima SE w/ Overdrive, Automatic Transmission. When I test-drove it, I noticed that the engine revved to about 4000rpm and had a hard time kicking over into the higher gears when I tried to go faster (at around 60 mph). However when I turned to O/D on, it went away. After I bought it I was driving it home and noticed that it started revving agian, this time to about 6000rpm when I tried to get up over 75mph. My dad just told me I need to take it in on Monday and have them look at it but I would like some more info. Can anyone tell me what this might be and what kind of stuff would need to be done to fix it? 
Thanks,
Layla


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

Try changing ur ATF.


----------



## MiLayla (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't really know what that is...clearly I don't know much about cars so if you have time please explain...


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

ATF = automatic transmission fluid

chances are it just needs some new fluid


Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

MiLayla said:


> Hi Guys -
> I recently bought a 96 Altima SE w/ Overdrive, Automatic Transmission. When I test-drove it, I noticed that the engine revved to about 4000rpm and had a hard time kicking over into the higher gears when I tried to go faster (at around 60 mph). However when I turned to O/D on, it went away. After I bought it I was driving it home and noticed that it started revving agian, this time to about 6000rpm when I tried to get up over 75mph. My dad just told me I need to take it in on Monday and have them look at it but I would like some more info. Can anyone tell me what this might be and what kind of stuff would need to be done to fix it?
> Thanks,
> Layla



Why in God's name are you driving past 75mph? Check out what these guys advised and drive safe
Frank


----------



## electronicraptor (Jul 8, 2006)

*Freaking out about 75?*

I've had mine to about 130, no sweat.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Why in God's name are you driving past 75mph? Check out what these guys advised and drive safe
> Frank


lol, c'mon frank. most of the speed limits now days are 70-75. not unheard of to go faster than that, especially when youre passing someone...


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I have never heard of this kind of problem.
but hopefully it's just the transmission fluid like someone suggested.
turn the car on. put it in parking. check the transmission fluid.(fluid check stick
is near the battery). it should be clean red. if it's brownish and some shit in it
then you definetely need to change it.

I personally don't trust repair shops because they always do poor job(especially jiffy lube).
you can do it yourself(or ask dad). you will need to pump old fluid out by 
dissattaching the return hose that goes from transmission to radiator. put new fluid(dextron III) in the transmission from the top and pump old one out until it runs clean. 
let me know if you need more details. good luck.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> lol, c'mon frank. most of the speed limits now days are 70-75. not unheard of to go faster than that, especially when youre passing someone...


lol, true.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> lol, c'mon frank. most of the speed limits now days are 70-75. not unheard of to go faster than that, especially when youre passing someone...



I wish the speed limits where higher in Massachusetts/ New Hamsphire, then the traffic would move, its only 65 . You see I have to drive from NH to work in Ma with all the Masshole around me. Trufully, they really can't drive in MA.


----------



## Optical_Sensor_Array (Jul 23, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> I wish the speed limits where higher in Massachusetts/ New Hamsphire, then the traffic would move, its only 65 . You see I have to drive from NH to work in Ma with all the Masshole around me. Trufully, they really can't drive in MA.



If you go down rt. 3 then I'm one of those Massholes! And youre right, we can't drive.


----------

